# Gypsy Bareknuckle Fighting Film



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone interested in bareknuckle fighting ala traveller style, then just watched a film called 'Knuckles' which follows several feuding families like Quinn/Mcdonaghs, Joyces, Nevins etc . Really good film, shows alot of the fights and you get to know the main fighters in the family, plus it is the most unintentionally funnny film ive seen


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Did you see this posted on my FB.A friend of mine posted it a few hours ago but ive still to watch it, might do tonight


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

you got a torrent mate ?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yeh i bin trying to watch this how did yu watch it?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i watched it on my mates Xbox or Playstation two, appartantly you can download films now...film was really good was shot over 10years and has James Quinn/Mcdonagh as the main guy, shows alot of his fights and even more of his retarded relatives...honestly worth a look, youll laugh your balls off at some of the dumb members of each families threatening eachother


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mosy pikey fights are sh1te, Just a load of arguing for about an hour beforehand that you can't understand followed by the sort of punch up you can see outside most meat markets at closing time on a saturday night in any town in the UK.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i watched it on my mates Xbox or Playstation two, appartantly you can download films now...film was really good was shot over 10years and has Jaws Ward as the main guy, shows alot of his fights and even more of his retarded relatives...honestly worth a look, youll laugh your balls off at some of the dumb members of each families threatening eachother


im related the wards , my cousin is joe ward who is well known in the bare knuckel fights.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> im related the wards , my cousin is joe ward who is well known in the bare knuckel fights.


dont think he features in it, mostly round the same 4 families who are related aswell...ward is a big family name of travellers in the town next to mine in Ballymena if youve ever heard of it, full of wards and mcdonaghs


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> im related the wards , my cousin is joe ward who is well known in the bare knuckel fights.


theys my cousins they issssss!

Well my last name is Ward so I'm 'ard!!

Saw it the other day pretty funny to watch its all petty mindedness and gyspey pride. Goes along the lines of my sons harder than your son all the way through.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

well i dont know how to find this can you get it on dvd? yes all familys are big there lees im related to who ill never ever see and never even know aswell.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is a torrent link:

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/327735053/knuckle?tab=comments


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Cant seem to find a torrent for it, anyone?

edit - thanks mitch


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

MrLong said:


> Cant seem to find a torrent for it, anyone?


I just posted one above your comment..


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

This was posted on an MMA forum I have been a member of for quite a while by John from the magazine Fighters only , something he witnessed one weekend and pretty much what we all see when we see untrained people fight.

Worth a read and very funny, this thread reminded me of it



> i was at a club in manchester (uk) last weekend and saw two fights take place in the space of 30 mins.
> 
> there's an alley to the side of this club (The Attic) where people go to smoke coz its illegal to smoke inside clubs and pubs over here.
> 
> ...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

good video by shane meadows about bartley gorman and their aint a snotty kid or fat woman shouting in irish about how hard her family is at all !!!!!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Mitch6689 said:


> Here is a torrent link:
> 
> http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/327735053/knuckle?tab=comments


i still cant watch it what is this


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> This was posted on an MMA forum I have been a member of for quite a while by John from the magazine Fighters only , something he witnessed one weekend and pretty much what we all see when we see untrained people fight.
> 
> Worth a read and very funny, this thread reminded me of it


Funny rendition havin said that I've swung and missed a few haymakers when ****ed its easy to do lol


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Just watched a film called ''travellers'' was quite good. Dont know if anyone else has seen it?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Seen it all over facebook...that fella joe joyce and stuff?

Some good digs were thrown but I just can't follow it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the fights arent great, actually there ****e, one goes on for 2 freakin hours, and another everyone gets so bored they call it off...but its the threatening videos they send ewachother that make the film, and the insults


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

barsnack said:


> dont think he features in it, mostly round the same 4 families who are related aswell...ward is a big family name of travellers in the town next to mine in Ballymena if youve ever heard of it, full of wards and mcdonaghs


Ive seen that film listed on my virgin media teleport replay so I think now I will give it a shot. I lived in Ballymena for a short while as a Murphy though :-D.

Just reminded me of another travelling knuckle fight film. Gabriel Byrne Im sure was in it, he plays a retired fighter or criminal, he is trying to settle down and gets caught up with some travellers(he may have been one himself) anyway the local bare knuckle fighter champion doesnt like him and is constantly goading him. The champ badly beats up the son of a traveller in a fight which causes Gabriel Byrne character to come out and seek revenge. Its a very vague memory and Gabe might not even be in it lol anyone know what the films called?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Ive seen that film listed on my virgin media teleport replay so I think now I will give it a shot. I lived in Ballymena for a short while as a Murphy though :-D.
> 
> Just reminded me of another travelling knuckle fight film. Gabriel Byrne Im sure was in it, he plays a retired fighter or criminal, he is trying to settle down and gets caught up with some travellers(he may have been one himself) anyway the local bare knuckle fighter champion doesnt like him and is constantly goading him. The champ badly beats up the son of a traveller in a fight which causes Gabriel Byrne character to come out and seek revenge. Its a very vague memory and Gabe might not even be in it lol anyone know what the films called?


not sure on it, only film i remember with Gabriel Burn and travellers is Into the West


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Into the west lol I remember that, thats the one where the bring the horse into the house lol.

AH just remembered the film Gabe wasnt in it lol its called Strenght and Honour really really worth a watch!! Heres the trailer :-


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

can someone explain the interest in the bare knuckle circuit ? i just dont get it. i havent found the fights particularly brutal, the skill isn't spectacular and punching with bare knuckles ( a bit of bandage included) not particularly clever in my opinion. Just leads to broken hands

I have mentioned before that the Brazilians did this a long time before and the japanese before that. Vale tudo is far more brutal, more skill involved.

Can some one explain what it is with the Gypsey bare knuckle thing ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Anyone interested in bareknuckle fighting ala traveller style, then just watched a film called 'Knuckles' which follows several feuding families like Quinn/Mcdonaghs, Joyces, Nevins etc . Really good film, shows alot of the fights and you get to know the main fighters in the family, plus it is the most unintentionally funnny film ive seen


Yes i am, my cuzin wants me to get it for him, where can i get it/ download?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BatemanLondon said:


> can someone explain the interest in the bare knuckle circuit ? i just dont get it. i havent found the fights particularly brutal, the skill isn't spectacular and punching with bare knuckles ( a bit of bandage included) not particularly clever in my opinion. Just leads to broken hands
> 
> I have mentioned before that the Brazilians did this a long time before and the japanese before that. Vale tudo is far more brutal, more skill involved.
> 
> Can some one explain what it is with the Gypsey bare knuckle thing ?


think its something to do with because of their tradition, bareknuckles set them apart from boxing etc as it meant it was two men fighting in their truest form or something...im glad it isnt more skilled as their woulda been more deaths injuries etc


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

oooooh!


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

barsnack said:


> dont think he features in it, mostly round the same 4 families who are related aswell...ward is a big family name of travellers in the town next to mine in Ballymena if youve ever heard of it, full of wards and mcdonaghs


what town do u live in mate?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> what town do u live in mate?


cushendall, up on the north east coast


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

just watched it..

nice wee insight into that way of life.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

the old joyce that looked like simon weston was fkn hilarious in his videos


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

andyim said:


> the old joyce that looked like simon weston was fkn hilarious in his videos


hahaha, he does too, made my day that comment...watch this


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

barsnack said:


> hahaha, he does too, made my day that comment...watch this


hahahaha... i want joe joyce to come and live in my house and just talk


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

do u know haughey electrics from waterfoot


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> do u know haughey electrics from waterfoot


yeah know them, had few mates who worked for them many moons ago, eddie and cant mind the rest, yuo work fr them i take it


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yeah know them, had few mates who worked for them many moons ago, eddie and cant mind the rest, yuo work fr them i take it


sure do mate ,small world ech,nice part of country what gym do u hit down there.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

'Knuckles' was shown at the Sundance Film Festival and apparently the rights have been bought by HBO who are planning to turn it into a TV series.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

thermique said:


> 'Knuckles' was shown at the Sundance Film Festival and apparently the rights have been bought by HBO who are planning to turn it into a TV series.


yessss


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> sure do mate ,small world ech,nice part of country what gym do u hit down there.


use the gym in Glenravel, tiny wee community gym but got nowere else to use, does the job, moving to the mainland shortly so will get a better one sorted there....were you from yourself mucker


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Anyone interested in bareknuckle fighting ala traveller style, then just watched a film called 'Knuckles' which follows several feuding families like Quinn/Mcdonaghs, Joyces, Nevins etc . Really good film, shows alot of the fights and you get to know the main fighters in the family, plus it is the most unintentionally funnny film ive seen


you mean....gypsies are real?? they arent a gimmick to sell breakfast cereal????

oh wait...

thats leprechauns...

carry on people :mellow:


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Draperstown mate use maghera gym at the minute,small but does what it needs.were in the mainland u moving?some guys i work with use it and they said it was quite small as well .u should try ballymena leisure centre know a few guys from say it good gym.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

paul81 said:


> you mean....gypsies are real?? they arent a gimmick to sell breakfast cereal????
> 
> oh wait...
> 
> ...


hahaha, and you are a distant relative of the leprechaun


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

barsnack said:


> hahaha, and you are a distant relative of the leprechaun


i...... have no comeback to that, as its probably true...... t'be sure......


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> Draperstown mate use maghera gym at the minute,small but does what it needs.were in the mainland u moving?some guys i work with use it and they said it was quite small as well .u should try ballymena leisure centre know a few guys from say it good gym.


either london/liverpool or birmingham, will likely move in next 4weeks for few years til things pick themselves up more round here....sometimes use the gym at leisure centre if mines is shut but i can get all my exercises done in mines its just that the weights dont go up high enough...plus its only 18quid amonth


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

barsnack said:


> either london/liverpool or birmingham, will likely move in next 4weeks for few years til things pick themselves up more round here....sometimes use the gym at leisure centre if mines is shut but i can get all my exercises done in mines its just that the weights dont go up high enough...plus its only 18quid amonth


I can recommend 2 great gyms in Birmingham if you need?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Couldn be bad for 18 quid a month mines is 27.50 which is steep enought.I agree mate things around here are not looking like picking up any time soon.good luck with the move .


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Dont think that tatto of your would go down to well in ballamena haay,lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cultivator said:


> Dont think that tatto of your would go down to well in ballamena haay,lol


had a one night stand with a girl from hollywood once after a night in town, and when she looked at me tatt the next day she said 'i didnt know you were a fenian', good thing was i didnt need to make an excuse to leave


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Haha I'm a McDonagh. Not a traveler though.


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Really want to see this now!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

WHERE CAN I GET/WATCH THIS FILM????????????


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

tell ye went to me cousin he had this on downlaod on his laptop last night ****ing cracking film, and i gotta say us travellers are the ****ing best there aint no contest.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> tell ye went to me cousin he had this on downlaod on his laptop last night ****ing cracking film, and *i gotta say us travellers are the ****ing best there aint no contest*.


is this you or are you quoting from the film


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> is this you or are you quoting from the film


i tell you that, but im not the only lad who will, ever traveller will coz its damm true


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i tell you that, but im not the only lad who will, ever traveller will coz its damm true


have to ask, was Paddy Doherty a good fighter in his day, keep seeing that video of him and Johnny Coyel, care to give an insight into them


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> have to ask, was Paddy Doherty a good fighter in his day, keep seeing that video of him and Johnny Coyel, care to give an insight into them


i think hes more talk he av cottoned on that he can make a lot of money from this tv ****e the danny dire ****e he was told to say that held bite yer ear of etc etc, if he was all action he would of fighten johnny joyce in appleby but he never turnt up and got jumped while out joggin in manchester and had his own ear bitten of lol


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Is he a handy lad though paddy johnny?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Jaime G said:


> Is he a handy lad though paddy johnny?


I have never met im but i enjoy watchin him on tv lol but i bet you a million hes done it all for the camera.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hes quiet funny on celebrity big bro when he tried to start on that male model guy who was taking the **** outa him


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> hes quiet funny on celebrity big bro when he tried to start on that male model guy who was taking the **** outa him


haha i never seen somewun will end up callin him a pikey and hell flip over that


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

off the subject but anyone interested may like this film. Have never seen it before but it won awards


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> haha i never seen somewun will end up callin him a pikey and hell flip over that


i find him likeable, saw the cctv footage of him getting whacked by that guy few months back and never saw such a cowardly attack, one question for ya. When it showed that lad johnny joyce outaide court, why was he with aload of asians


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

theres no doubt paddy could fight but he new how to advertise this to make himself look better than he was. Bartley gorman the man in the video i posted was one of the best fighters to the point he met ali and ali said he would not fight him with bareknuckles because he would loose


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i find him likeable, saw the cctv footage of him getting whacked by that guy few months back and never saw such a cowardly attack, one question for ya. When it showed that lad johnny joyce outaide court, why was he with aload of asians


Im not suer think there something to do with his boxing club .


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> off the subject but anyone interested may like this film. Have never seen it before but it won awards


Looks cracking, wonder if you can get this on dvd yet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Watched knuckle last night on virgin ppv movies....thought it was a good insight into gypsy way of life...worth the watch I'd say


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i want to see the MOVIE.

WHERE CAN IGET IT?

PREFERABLY FOR FREE?

THANK YOUY


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

Only 3.99 on pay per view mate....


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

gbn69 said:


> Only 3.99 on pay per view mate....


ok thanks.

Any places I can get it and burn it top DVD that anyone knows of?


----------

